# Applications téléchargées & Achetées inexistante...



## Twiiny (1 Avril 2010)

Tout d'abord bonjour à tous  ,

Je vous expose mon problème, je dispose d'un iPod Touch 8Go, qui est parti au SAV il y a une semaine cela n'est pas le problème mais commençons par le début. Donc le iPod me reviens neuf du SAV & n'ayant plus rien dessus je décide de lancer iTunes dans le but de tout remettre sur celui-ci.

Mais là, Problème ! Les applications que j'avais téléchargé ne sont plu nul part comme inexistante, ce qui est plus embetant c'est que les applications payées aussi je ne les aient plus, alors je vous demande votre aide pour savoir si quelqu'un aurait déjà ce problème &/ou si quelqu'un sait, Que faire ???

Dans l'attente d'un éclairement de votre part. Merci beaucoup d'avance.

Twiiny​


----------

